# 'Posterized' : Shawn Bradley Subject of New ESPN 30 for 30



## kbdullah

> In 12 NBA seasons, Shawn Bradley never became the Hall-of-Fame-caliber player many thought he would be coming out of BYU.
> 
> Instead, the 7-foot-6 center was known for his struggles, especially high-flying dunks by opponents at his expense.
> 
> The ex-Maverick was interviewed for “Posterized,” an ESPN 30 for 30 Short on Grantland.com, telling his story of on-court futility and how he was perceived by basketball fans around the country.
> 
> In the short film, Bradley discusses how basketball was never his top priority, but that his family and religion took precedent over team matters.
> 
> Bradley ended his career in 2005 after a nine-season stint in Dallas, where he averaged seven points and 5.7 rebounds per game. He is No. 16 on the all-time blocks list with 2119 blocks over 12 years.


http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/dallas-mavericks/headlines/20140521-posterized-ex-mav-shawn-bradley-subject-of-new-30-for-30-short.ece

Man, if Twitter existed in that day, that dunk would still be trending. Did people ever really think Shawn Bradley would become a Hall of Famer?


----------



## Marcus13

Did you know he was once fined 10 racks by the team for skipping a mandatory meeting at a strip club? That's what I'll always remember his punk ass for


----------



## Jamel Irief

kbdullah said:


> http://www.dallasnews.com/sports/dallas-mavericks/headlines/20140521-posterized-ex-mav-shawn-bradley-subject-of-new-30-for-30-short.ece
> 
> Man, if Twitter existed in that day, that dunk would still be trending. Did people ever really think Shawn Bradley would become a Hall of Famer?


Yes. He played one season at byu before going on his mission and he was drafted over some nba ready college stud juniors (mash in particular). Think if Hakeem thabeets last college season was his only one. 

I get his balanced life approach and respect it, but why the **** would you allow yourself to be interviewed in a doc talking about your embarrassing career moments?


----------



## RollWithEm

Jamel Irief said:


> I get his balanced life approach and respect it, but why the **** would you allow yourself to be interviewed in a doc talking about your embarrassing career moments?


I'd like to think I'd be man enough to do the same. It's enriching to be self-deprecating. This man made a lot of money getting dunked on... likely more than most of us will ever make in our lives. Why not have some fun at your own expense?


----------



## kbdullah

Marcus13 said:


> Did you know he was once fined 10 racks by the team for skipping a mandatory meeting at a strip club? That's what I'll always remember his punk ass for


Is that for real? Maybe it's just me, but kudos to him for that. Why have a mandatory meeting at a strip club given the trouble players tend to get into at strip clubs?


----------



## RollWithEm

Marcus13 said:


> Did you know he was once fined 10 racks by the team for skipping a mandatory meeting at a strip club? That's what I'll always remember his punk ass for


I have to agree with @kbdullah on this one. If he doesn't feel comfortable meeting at a strip club, he shouldn't have to. Chris Jackson doesn't have to stand for the national anthem and The Human Poster doesn't have to go to strip clubs. Fair is fair.


----------



## Marcus13

kbdullah said:


> Is that for real? Maybe it's just me, but kudos to him for that. Why have a mandatory meeting at a strip club given the trouble players tend to get into at strip clubs?


Uhh isn't that the same thing as saying a player shouldn't have to attend meeting at a restaurant because they serve liquor and players tend to get in trouble with alcohol?


----------



## RollWithEm

Marcus13 said:


> Uhh isn't that the same thing as saying a player shouldn't have to attend meeting at a restaurant because they serve liquor and players tend to get in trouble with alcohol?


Nope. Not the same. Kids can get into restaurants. Strip clubs have age minimums.


----------



## PauloCatarino

RollWithEm said:


> I'd like to think I'd be man enough to do the same. It's enriching to be self-deprecating. *This man made a lot of money getting dunked on..*. likely more than most of us will ever make in our lives. Why not have some fun at your own expense?


Bad form, RWE... Tssk, tssk....


----------



## kbdullah

Marcus13 said:


> Uhh isn't that the same thing as saying a player shouldn't have to attend meeting at a restaurant because they serve liquor and players tend to get in trouble with alcohol?


I guess I'm trying to make two separate points:

1) It's a bad idea for teams to have mandatory meetings at strip clubs.
2) For Bradley, if you're opposed to attending a strip club b/c of your faith/you're married or in a committed relationship/have daughters/etc, you shouldn't be forced to.


----------



## RollWithEm

PauloCatarino said:


> Bad form, RWE... Tssk, tssk....


Did he not?


----------



## PauloCatarino

RollWithEm said:


> Did he not?


No. :naughty:


----------



## RollWithEm

PauloCatarino said:


> No. :naughty:


Pretty sure he did.


----------



## GNG

Sad that Shawn Bradley gets lumped in with Hasheem Thabeet and other high-drafted stiffs.

He was a goofy-looking dude who got dunked on frequently, but he doesn't deserve half the laughs he gets.

The reason Thabeet et al don't get as much grief is because they weren't good enough to even get on the court.


----------



## Marcus13

"And Shawn Bradley, just gimme them inches / Cause you aint usin em for nothing but sittin on benches" - Shaq


----------



## Marcus13

kbdullah said:


> I guess I'm trying to make two separate points:
> 
> 1) It's a bad idea for teams to have mandatory meetings at strip clubs.
> 2) For Bradley, if you're opposed to attending a strip club b/c of your faith/you're married or in a committed relationship/have daughters/etc, you shouldn't be forced to.


I get it. It is in poor taste - you have plenty of options, why oh why would you pick a strip club?

But with that being said, IF my boss (which he wouldn't) told me we were going to lunch at the strip club, Im certainly not going to tell him no


----------



## R-Star

Marcus13 said:


> Uhh isn't that the same thing as saying a player shouldn't have to attend meeting at a restaurant because they serve liquor and players tend to get in trouble with alcohol?


No, not really. If the guy doesn't like strip clubs, he shouldn't have to go. 

I ****ing hate strip clubs.


----------



## Jamel Irief

GNG said:


> Sad that Shawn Bradley gets lumped in with Hasheem Thabeet and other high-drafted stiffs.
> 
> He was a goofy-looking dude who got dunked on frequently, but he doesn't deserve half the laughs he gets.
> 
> The reason Thabeet et al don't get as much grief is because they weren't good enough to even get on the court.


I only compared their final college seasons.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Marcus13 said:


> I get it. It is in poor taste - you have plenty of options, why oh why would you pick a strip club?
> 
> But with that being said, IF my boss (which he wouldn't) told me we were going to lunch at the strip club, Im certainly not going to tell him no


That's your choice. I you really going to deny that there isn't a large population of people that don't want to attend strip clubs? I don't see why it should be expected out a nba player.


----------



## Marcus13

Jamel Irief said:


> That's your choice. *I you really going to deny that there isn't a large population of people that don't want to attend strip clubs? *I don't see why it should be expected out a nba player.


If I don't like golfing, can I skip a team outing to a golf course? I don't like cigar smoke, can I skip a team outing to a cigar bar? I don't like Mexican food, can I skip a team outing to a Mexican restaurant?

Again, I agree that it's in poor taste to have a mandatory meeting in a strip club. But no, I don't think it is acceptable to skip just because you don't care for the environment.


----------



## R-Star

Marcus13 said:


> If I don't like golfing, can I skip a team outing to a golf course? I don't like cigar smoke, can I skip a team outing to a cigar bar? I don't like Mexican food, can I skip a team outing to a Mexican restaurant?
> 
> Again, I agree that it's in poor taste to have a mandatory meeting in a strip club. But no, I don't think it is acceptable to skip just because you don't care for the environment.


That just...... an extremely stupid thing to say.


----------



## Marcus13

R-Star said:


> That just...... an extremely stupid thing to say.


Yeah, it really kinda was lol.

There's really no other environment comparable to a strip club I can think of


----------



## R-Star

Marcus13 said:


> Yeah, it really kinda was lol.
> 
> There's really no other environment comparable to a strip club I can think of


The issue is that a strip club may go directly against someones morals or religion. No one has religious issues with a golf course. 

You can't force people under your employ to do things like that.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Marcus13 said:


> If I don't like golfing, can I skip a team outing to a golf course? I don't like cigar smoke, can I skip a team outing to a cigar bar? I don't like Mexican food, can I skip a team outing to a Mexican restaurant?
> 
> Again, I agree that it's in poor taste to have a mandatory meeting in a strip club. But no, I don't think it is acceptable to skip just because you don't care for the environment.


Honestly? A lot of times when you share your opinion I have to refrain from insulting you.

FYI, My company gives me a corporate credit card to entertain customers. I am NOT allowed to take them to strip clubs. But I can Mexican restaurants. Shawn Bradley is not the CEO of my company.


----------



## GNG

Marcus13 said:


> Yeah, it really kinda was lol.
> 
> There's really no other environment comparable to a strip club I can think of


#ShutUp Marcus13.


----------



## GNG

Jamel Irief said:


> I only compared their final college seasons.


I saw that but was referring more to the Bleacher Reportesque "Top 25 Worst Draft Picks of All-TIME" lists and blogs that Shawn Bradley pops up on consistently. THIS ISN'T ALL ABOUT YOU, JAMEL!

In all seriousness, Shawn Bradley is one of the most prolific shot blockers in league history who could do a lot of other unique things for a guy that size. Also, in a league where seven-plus footers break down all the time, Bradley had the longest career of any player 7-4 or taller (with Rik Smits).

He's on the wrong end of a lot of YouTube videos but that's only because of the uniqueness of his height and because he was actually willing to challenge a dunk rather than just run out of the way like a lot of other centers do.

He got drafted ahead of Penny Hardaway and Jamal Mashburn, but what are you gonna do... Complete bums who were highly-touted draft picks like Hasheem Thabeet, Stacey King, Nikoloz Tskitishvili, Kenny Green, etc getting away relatively unscathed while Shawn Bradley gets stuck on "Worst Ever" lists has always been strange to me.


----------



## PauloCatarino

GNG said:


> I saw that but was referring more to the Bleacher Reportesque "Top 25 Worst Draft Picks of All-TIME" lists and blogs that Shawn Bradley pops up on consistently. THIS ISN'T ALL ABOUT YOU, JAMEL!
> 
> In all seriousness, Shawn Bradley is one of the most prolific shot blockers in league history who could do a lot of other unique things for a guy that size. Also, in a league where seven-plus footers break down all the time, Bradley had the longest career of any player 7-4 or taller (with Rik Smits).
> 
> *He's on the wrong end of a lot of YouTube videos but that's only because of the uniqueness of his height and because he was actually willing to challenge a dunk rather than just run out of the way like a lot of other centers do.*
> 
> He got drafted ahead of Penny Hardaway and Jamal Mashburn, but what are you gonna do... Complete bums who were highly-touted draft picks like Hasheem Thabeet, Stacey King, Nikoloz Tskitishvili, Kenny Green, etc getting away relatively unscathed while Shawn Bradley gets stuck on "Worst Ever" lists has always been strange to me.


If you chalenge shots, you're bound to finish on a poster sooner or later. Shaq posterized D-Rob; KJ ***** ** The Dream; Vince did Alonzo in; Pippen punked Ewing; etc., etc.
Fact is Shawn Bradley was a great blocker. 



> Some trivia about Shawn. *Once with the Nets Bradley posted back-to-back triple-doubles to become the first player in NBA history to record consecutive games of double-figure blocked shots twice in a single season. *In one particular game during his stint in Dallas Bradley totalled 22 points, 22 rebounds, and a career-high 13 blocked shots in an April contest against the Trail Blazers. It was just the fifth time in NBA history that a player finished with at least 20 points, 20 rebounds, and 10 blocks in a single game, and it marked the first time ever that it was accomplished by a player who wasn't a starter in the game. The only other players to record a 20-20-10 game are Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, Elvin Hayes, Hakeem Olajuwon, and Shaquille O'Neal. Nice company, isn't it? Shawn during his NBA career has recorded a triple double 6 times, double digit blocked shots - 10 times. In conclusion, remember that all good shot blockers get dunked on, it happened to Shawn and it also happened time and time again to Dikembe, Zo and Manute. I guess he could have been way more successful, if it wasn't for his devotion to being a Mormon.


quoted from here:






Dude finished 8 times Top-5 NBA in bpg and his all-time #1 in blk pct (b/r must be wrong, here).


----------



## Marcus13

Jamel Irief said:


> *Honestly? A lot of times when you share your opinion I have to refrain from insulting you.*
> FYI, My company gives me a corporate credit card to entertain customers. I am NOT allowed to take them to strip clubs. But I can Mexican restaurants. Shawn Bradley is not the CEO of my company.


*Shrugs* Really don't care. All we do is talk shit - I like to insult and be insulted lol


----------



## Marcus13

GNG said:


> [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=ShutUp]#ShutUp [/URL] Marcus13.


Aren't you the guy who was trying to tell me that Mike Conley was reasonable in the clutch? lmaoooo #ShutUp GNG


----------



## GNG

Marcus13 said:


> Aren't you the guy who was trying to tell me that Mike Conley was reasonable in the clutch? lmaoooo [URL=http://www.basketballforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=ShutUp]#ShutUp [/URL] GNG


Historically, he has been. Stats are on my side.

So #ShutUp Marcus13.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Marcus13 said:


> Aren't you the guy who was trying to tell me that Mike Conley was reasonable in the clutch? lmaoooo #ShutUp GNG


I think Conley is a pretty reasonable guy. He doesn't argue.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

GNG said:


> I saw that but was referring more to the Bleacher Reportesque "Top 25 Worst Draft Picks of All-TIME" lists and blogs that Shawn Bradley pops up on consistently. THIS ISN'T ALL ABOUT YOU, JAMEL!
> 
> In all seriousness, Shawn Bradley is one of the most prolific shot blockers in league history who could do a lot of other unique things for a guy that size. Also, in a league where seven-plus footers break down all the time, Bradley had the longest career of any player 7-4 or taller (with Rik Smits).
> 
> He's on the wrong end of a lot of YouTube videos but that's only because of the uniqueness of his height and because he was actually willing to challenge a dunk rather than just run out of the way like a lot of other centers do.
> 
> He got drafted ahead of Penny Hardaway and Jamal Mashburn, but what are you gonna do... Complete bums who were highly-touted draft picks like Hasheem Thabeet, Stacey King, Nikoloz Tskitishvili, Kenny Green, etc getting away relatively unscathed while Shawn Bradley gets stuck on "Worst Ever" lists has always been strange to me.


I'm surprised you have such an understanding attitude towards this scrub.




> #ShutUp Marcus13.


That's more like it.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

But I do think it is kind of odd that people remember Manute Bol fondly, but hate on Bradley. Part of it is the expectations that came with being a high pick no doubt.

I don't remember Bradley in his Phi/NJ days, but as a Mav he struck me as a serviceable role player. 7 and 5 with 2 blocks a game without being paid all that much. Poor efficiency but overall not bad.

But from what I have heard I do think that he was a little lazy or at least not especially invested in his bball career. And I don't think his religion had anything to do with it. Hakeem was very devout and even played during Ramadan. 

I believe him when he says that his faith and family are more important to him than basketball, but being successful in both areas is not impossible.


----------

